# Loss of appetite in a 12-year-old



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Are there any other symptoms, is he drinking a lot , or have different stools, runny or constipation. If you boy keeps up this finickyness, for your peace of mind it would be good to get him checked out to be on the safe side.


----------



## Goldmom42 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would also have him checked by the Vet. At 12, he may also have a dental problem-better to have him checked. Good luck.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

It could be an abscessed tooth. Any time there's a change in eating, drinking or elimination, it's wise to at least call and talk with your vet. When was the last time you had a full blood panel run on him?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Watch for any other changes, loss of appetite at his age can mean illness. A once over at the vet won't hurt, a total geriatric exam would be a good idea.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone a geriatric exam being done. I hope it is nothing serious and please keep us updated.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ohh my I really hope it is nothing serious. Is he an active generally healthy 12 year old. How long has it been since he has not wanted to eat. With my girl at 12 I remember giving her anything I could to get her to eat. I would soak her dry food in warm water and add canned. She ate a lot of roll-over loaf stuff. It was what Cindal wanted Cindal got but she was not very healthy at 12. 

Ash


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

Genki's looking 'happier' now he's finally had his 'real' dinner(dry kibble mixed with canned) after a few days of eating nearly no food. Apart from this loss of appetite, everything looks fine so far. He's his usual lazy self, so it's really hard to tell if he's lethargic.

He seems more alert after tonight's dinner - every now and then he'd raise his head from his sleeping position to check what we are doing, probably looking for treats! He takes his chewable vitamin waffles and daily ration of Sea Mobility jerky hungrily, but shows no interest in pure dry food. (we've been feeding him dry food for more than 10 years with no problem though, and we don't give him table scraps or a lot of dog treats. just the occasional biscuits.)

I'll take him to the vet this weekend anyway, to have another checkup on his eyes(he's s recovering from uveitus), so i'll keep you updated!

Thx for all your advice!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Good to hear he's eating better. Hopefully it was just a little bug.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with what everyone said. Also, check his kibble it may have gone bad (stale or rancid) and while we can't tell they can.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I would call the vet and see what they say. You can never be to safe. I hope everything is ok. Please let us know how you make out.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

How many times a day do you feed Genki - my two oldies are fed their food allowance split over four meals a day. My vet recommended this because as a dog gets older it's digestion slows down and therefore smaller meals are more easily digested. Please don't take this the wrong way but could he be going a little bit senile? My oldest bitch - Ginny- used to clear her dish, but somedays she will eat most of it and walk away. Because i don't want the other one to finish the food off i call Ginny back and show her the dish and she eats it as if she hadn't just been fed. I sometimes mix her a drop of chicken gravy and put on it as a treat. Hopes it is nothing serious though. Take Care


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

I feed him two meals a day. He's happily taking the dry kibbles mixed with canned food in the past three days, licking the bowl clean!

goldensmum:i think he's turning into a cranky old dog who's fussy about his food. He literally turns his nose away from the bowl when i show him his dry food! I don't know whether to laugh or to be angry!

anyway, we'll take him to the vet early next week for a check. Will update you guys then.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I guess when our dogs get to these sort of ages they are entitled to be a bit fussy. I meant to say in my last post, i don't know if you already do it, but it may help in general. I feed my two on small footstools so that they do not have to bend to get to their food, it helps with the old bones you know? Hope all goes well for him (and you) at your vets. Take Care


----------

